# Share you Kernel color controls



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not too sure if this thread is a good idea because I read that all screens are slightly different and what constitutes a "beautiful screen" is subjective. Regardless, I got pretty obsessed with trying to get a nice looking screen and thought maybe it'd be nice to have a thread where people can share their custom color controls for others to test out.

So here is mine:

*Kernel*: franco.Kernel m6
*Color Multiplier*: R180, G170, B190
*RGB Gamma*: R2, G0, B4
*Trinity's Contrast Interface*: 0
*OMAP4 Gamma Interface*: 1.0
*Optimal Brightness*: About 50% (brightness that you suggest to be used with this color control)


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

R: 160 -2
G: 142 0
B:200 +4
Gamma:1.4
Contrast: -7
Brightness:50 to 100
I use Franco

Rather like this idea, as much as people always say mess with it your self it's always nice to have some suggestions to try then tune from there.

Sent from a nexus through the untempered schism.


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

Over on xda there was a google spreadsheet started, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29181466&postcount=1.


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

92sho16 said:


> Over on xda there was a google spreadsheet started, http://forum.xda-dev...466&postcount=1.


Thanks! I wish it was a bit more... interactive though with feedbacks and such, but this is definitely something I was trying to do with this thread.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

yawdapaah said:


> Maybe add a screenshot as well?


Screenshots aren't going to show anything, they'll look the same regardless of the screen color settings.


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

knivesout said:


> Screenshots aren't going to show anything, they'll look the same regardless of the screen color settings.


If it only were that easy ;P


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

-6 0 8

200 200 265

Contrast - 4

Gamma 1.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> -6 0 8
> 
> 200 200 265
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same
-6 0 8
200 200 245
I set my contrast to -24 though. 
Gamma at 1.2 also


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

From the Trickster Mod app
R: 235
G: 225
B: 257

-4
0
6
Other Gamma: 5


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

R: 135
G: 135
B: 214

Trinity contrast: -24

Red gamma: -3
Green gamma: 0
Blue gamma: 4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

280
292
350

4
0
9

-4

Try it.


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

Be careful setting any values over 200. Can damage the display.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

